# Italian Feminine Surnames



## Riis Marshall (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello Folks

The surname - family name - of one of my characters in my next project is 'Lombardo'. My question is if a female member of the family would write her name as 'Lombardi', similar to the way a polish male surname ends in 'i' and the feminine ends in 'a'?

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## musichal (Jun 27, 2015)

First, I have no answer.  I don't know.  But I think either you left out telling us her nationality, or I am too obtuse to understand the question.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> The surname - family name - of one of my characters in my next project is 'Lombardo'. My question is if a female member of the family would write her name as 'Lombardi', similar to the way a polish male surname ends in 'i' and the feminine ends in 'a'?
> 
> ...



I believe the surname remains the same - but don't rely on that.  I lived with an Italian family and both genders had the same family name - but that was in England so maybe they were following English convention?


----------



## musichal (Jun 27, 2015)

LOL, survey says... too obtuse... was in title  doh!


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello Phil

Thanks for that. Knowing no Italian except 'prego', I wasn't sure.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there's no gender difference. I've also checked on Google and found no references to one.


----------

